# My danish rats



## contax (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I come from Denmark so my rats is also here, the Danish  
Here they are here:

















Grisling (in English Piglet from Winnie the pooh)
Fawn fuzz dumbo

















Candy 
Black bareback

















Chanel
Russian blue burmese berkshire dumbo rex









Dusty
Dark pearl 









Misty
Blue berkshire dumbo









Contax
RE russian blue point siamese









Alpaka
Beige rex dumbo









Flupy
Burmese husky dumbo

So little mixed images:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Enjoy ;D


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute rats, do they all live together?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

They're all so cute and unique!


----------



## contax (Jul 21, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Cute rats, do they all live together?


Thanks and yes they all live together ;D


----------



## contax (Jul 21, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> They're all so cute and unique!


Thanks


----------



## angie (Jul 23, 2009)

wow, what a variety you hav, they all so cute....


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

contax said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> > Cute rats, do they all live together?
> ...


They must have a blast. How lucky they are


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are adorable!!!!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

u have quite a colection welcome aboard,, danish rattys.


----------

